# Display Corruption on Thinkpad 430s with Nvidia NVS 5400M when using UEFI Boot Only



## tuaris (Aug 17, 2019)

A video explains it best:


			http://venus.morante.net/downloads/unibia/screenshots/freebsd/t430s-UEFI-boot.avi
		


Installation works fine when I use legacy BIOS bootup mode.   I'm able to use the Intel integrated GPU by installing graphics/drm-kmod and enabling the kernel module through rc.conf.  The Nvidia GPU doesn't work since there is currently no support for hybrid graphics on FreeBSD.  I'm well aware of the problem and am tracking in (1) Nvidia Optimus Driver for FreeBSD | The FreeBSD Forums.

I wanted to tryout the UEFI only mode to see how that works.  Here are screenshots of the relevant settings in the BIOS.  Usually the boot display device is set to LCD, but for the purpose of capturing the video it's set to the DisplayPort output.



			http://venus.morante.net/downloads/unibia/screenshots/freebsd/t430s-bios-config-display.png
		

http://venus.morante.net/downloads/unibia/screenshots/freebsd/t430s-bios-startup.png 

I tried a combinations of recommendations found on these forums (mode 0, mode 2, mode 3, sc, gop set, etc..).  It's all pretty much the same result.  90% of the screen freezes up when the kernel starts to boot up.  The 10% at the top shows that bootup into bsdinstall works (and as seen in the video) I can interact with it, even go as far as using the live session, logging in as root and issuing a reboot.


----------

